# Automatic payment for French toll charges



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Could anyone advise on a secure website were you can sign up using a credit card for pre-payment for the French toll charges, most sites i have found are in French ( not my strong point ).
Any help would be useful.
Thanks
Regards
Reg


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

reg
have a look here

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/payment-methods.htm


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Automatic prepayment for French Autoroutes*

Hi
I live in France and am not aware of any prepayment system.
If you have a French bank account you can order a telepeage device which fits on to your windscreen and when passing through a booth, the system recognises your device and then charges the designated French bank account.
It usually costs around 30€ for the device (which is returned if you return the device) and then you are charged 2€ for each month that you use the device. If you don't use it for several months you don't pay.
A good system which works well and certainly avoids the queues at the toll booths, when you can go straight through the booths marked telepeage.
Hope that this helps.
Please contact me for any more information.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We have a Sanef Liber-t badge - the device previously mentioned, we don't have a french bank account it charges my Nationwide Credit Card, our friends had one also, easy to use just make sure the credit card details are up to date ie expiry date. The statements are clear and the "bug" as we call it was posted to our UK home address within a day or so. The website is reasonably easy to navigate and the instructions are in english that come with the "bug".


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Actually just looked again and and saneftolling is a UK based web site to register the toll pass and service via direct debit.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If you'd rather not use a web site, most SANEF autoroutes have an office where you can sign up over the counter. Unfortunatly they are AFTER the final toll. Apart from the deposit, which I think is €20, thereis a small service charge payable each month you use it. Your card onlt gets charged as you use the tolls. Mine automatically charges me class1 when I'm in my VW T5 and class 2 when I'm in my MH. 

Superb system, if only we had something similar here.

Malcolm


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

We had problems trying to get it to translate into english 
if you go onto www.saneftolling.co.uk you get english straight away hope this helps


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

saneftolling is a UK based web site[/quote]

Absolutely!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I got a sanef Liber-t tag in February this year in anticipation of us taking the car to France in the summer. It did not cost me anything, no deposit , no posatge, only €1.50 fee for every calander month it is used and I was able to link it to my UK Credit card. The tag arrive 3 days after I ordered it and I know they have accepted the credit card because my bank asked was me was it correct that a French transaction of €1 was being reserved against the account.

Very pleased  

Derek


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Does the tag cover all chargable motorways in france please???


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lucy from their FAQ's

Which roads does this new product include?

It includes all the toll motorways in France. Although sanef run the toll roads in northeast France, the new tag will work with every toll road across France. sanef will simply send you one single bill for your entire trip. See http://www.sanefgroupe.com/en_instit for general information about the network, planning your trip, facilities, radio traffic news in English (107.7FM on the hour, every hour) and how sanef put the customer first.

Ian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Yes, see link below.

http://www.saneftolling.co.uk/

Drew


----------



## gbnut (Jul 19, 2010)

We have just ordered one and now awaiting delivery, will save me leaning out of the window and trying to get coins/card in. We are not long back and had no problem using our uk credit card while there.

Susan


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

we ordered one it came within two days of ordering only query is 
where to put it on the windscreen. we have an overcab bed so if i put it at the top of the screen will it receive a signal as sometimes we have problems picking up a signal on the satnav


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

jetski said:


> we ordered one it came within two days of ordering only query is
> where to put it on the windscreen. we have an overcab bed so if i put it at the top of the screen will it receive a signal as sometimes we have problems picking up a signal on the satnav


They recomend behind the mirror where the non tinted area is. I THINK it needs to be line of site of the fixed sensor as you approach the booth. It comes out of the holder very easily though and you cn wave it about if ll else fails. You can also hand it to the attendant if neccesary.

Malcolm


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Aren't there height barriers on the auto toll lanes?

Gerald


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

there are height barriers on some of the telepeage lanes but there are plenty of non height restricted lanes that can also be used. Lanes that allow you to drive through ar 30kph are appearing on many peages.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

lydgate said:


> ...................... Lanes that allow you to drive through ar 30kph are appearing on many peages.


I can't see these apprearing on +2m lanes anytime soon. All they have done is move the sensor further away from the barrier so there is more tme for the barrier to lift. Simple but brilliant idea!

Malcolm


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

We have just returned from France and I thought that some of the 2m plus lanes were 30kph


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

My question is how does the system know to charge you the right price? ie class2 not class4


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow - going to order one straight away! This is probably the best info I have gleaned since joining MHF and hopefully will remove that only real stress of touring France! I am a bit of a midget and don't enjoy the guesswork of which oriface the ticket is coming out of, leaning out of the window and usually having to give up and open the door, worry about credit card being accepted or not and whether I have enough euros as back up etc...!

I looked into this last year but couldn't find that it was accessible to UK, so a great move forwards and revelation - thanks!

It will also make it easier to track just how much we spend on motorway tolls (or scare us silly and put an end to the trips!). We are off to the south in August and will have to do some motorways, as unfortunately time off work will still be limited! Great to see this covers all routes and even Millau toll. Perhaps the euro rate will also have had time to improve some by the time the invoice comes through! Now, do I risk taking less currency with one of these tags - or do I take it just in case tag doesn't work - and if so, will spend the money anyway on extra wine?!!


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*LiberT*

Just returned from a couple of weeks in Europe using the LiberT auto peage thingy. It was great! We got used to going through the right hand side booths (where the trucks go) and often bypassed long queues at the other booths. It saved all sorts of hassle about reaching out for tickets or inserting tickets or finding appropriate payment.
We are really pleased that we got it.
Tony & Frances


----------



## CharlieChopper (Nov 27, 2010)

From what I read on their website, they are not yet set up for Class 3 vehicles. Is this correct?

_



FAQ 4.7. Large Motorhomes / Commercial Vehicles.
Although Liber-t is only for class 1, 2 & 5 vehicles Sanef Tolling is currently working with our sister company Eurotoll on a UK service for Class 3 and 4 vehicles. Please can you email us to register your interest.

Click to expand...

_Emailed my interest to SanefTolling and had this response within minutes! Fantastic service but not what I wanted to hear. Looks like we'll be sitting in the queues in a couple of weeks time. :roll:

_Thanks for your enquiry. In the French toll road system, there are two telepeage schemes: Liber-t (for class 1, 2 & 5 vehicles) and TIS-PL (for class 3 and 4 vehicles). What you require is a subscription to the TIS-PL scheme. Unfortunately at the moment we are unable to supply tags for the TIS-PL scheme to UK residents. Additionally, Sanef France only supply TIS-PL tags to commercial vehicles via their 'Eurotoll' subsidiary. We are currently working with Eurotoll to develop a TIS-PL service that can be offered to consumers in the UK but we are not currently in a position to offer this.

Please accept our apologies as we are not currently able to offer you a service at this time but we are working on it.

Kind regards,

Jon Wade
Sanef Tolling Support_


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

camper69 said:


> I got a sanef Liber-t tag in February this year in anticipation of us taking the car to France in the summer. It did not cost me anything, no deposit , no posatge, only €1.50 fee for every calander month it is used and I was able to link it to my UK Credit card. The tag arrive 3 days after I ordered it and I know they have accepted the credit card because my bank asked was me was it correct that a French transaction of €1 was being reserved against the account.
> 
> Very pleased
> 
> Derek


Just got back from our trip to Annecy, in a car not motorhome unfortunately

Tag worked exactly as it should and we drove through all tolls without a problem.

Pity the same coould not be said about the Dartford Crossing.

Derek


----------

